# PURPLE HAIR....and a loss of 6 inches....and highlights....and CRAZINESS



## Gboo531 (Jun 5, 2008)

SO.

-Johns out of town. second time on my bday.

-he had mention jokingly before about my dying the underside of my hair....

-I did it. its now purple. purple purple purple. PURPLE.







I have NEVER done anything like this with my hair. its has, for my entire 19 years on this planet, been two things. LONG and BLONDE. I chopped 5-6 inches off, added layers and a myriad of highlights/lowlights, and dyed my underside PURPLE.

Pictures!

ok. the first is my hair at nearly its longest....forgive the pics I have very few (we were playing dressup in the dorms...lol) it was LONG. hugely long. I was told I looked like a hippy by a woman who had BEEN one. at its TRUE longest, it was about 2 inches longer all around. CRAZY long.

2 pics of wonderful purpleness!!!

and since those pics showed it a bit dark, when in fact it is intensely purple, a picture of the true color!

I only got 2 piece/chunks in the back done...next time I'll do the WHOLE under-part purple, and get the blode part cut shorter so you see more PURPLE

I love purple. =)

also.....john has NO IDEA

yay!


----------



## brewgrl (Jun 5, 2008)

CUTE!!! love it.. Yes- I think you should get it layered a bit more- for drama


----------



## Gboo531 (Jun 5, 2008)

lol, my mother told me not to tell dad...my super conservative father would go ballistic. good thing he's on the other side of the country eh?


----------



## Trixie24 (Jun 5, 2008)

I had my hair like this for a long time... I miss it. I just covered it up because I am looking for a job. I have had bright red, blue, purple, and hot pink on the underside of my hair... Cept my hair is colored black, not blonde. I miss it. Looks really cute on you. Here are a few of mine... Some of the looks are faded once I got pictures of it.

Blue (kinda hard to see)
















Purple (didnt work out so hot.., faded super fast)









(when it faded to lavender)

Red






Pink











In between colors:






LOL yeah my hair has been threw alot. Isn't it fun though. I hope your bf likes the new look and I hope you are happy with it too. You took a risk and it came out in your favor... I am liking it.

Oooo just for a recommendation. A great line for extreme haircolor is Special Effects available at Starship. I was using professional colors and the SE actually last longer (I used Paul Mitchell Inkworks to do the purple and the pink, Matrix Redlights to do the red, and SE for the blue... the blue lasted the longest by far). Just some tips!


----------



## prettylynn (Jun 5, 2008)

I love purple too! I think your hair is cute, it looks good on you.


----------



## pinksugar (Jun 5, 2008)

it looks cute! very different and sexy.


----------



## Trixie24 (Jun 5, 2008)

BTW your purple came out really well. What brand of color was used if you don't mind me asking. I have had bad luck with purple but awesome luck with every other color!


----------



## Gboo531 (Jun 5, 2008)

um I don't know the brand but I can find out by tomorrow night and post it up. if it helps, they bleached the hair nearly white in those spots to get it to take so well.

and THANK YOU EVERYONE! I felt like it looked good....but I needed other peopls opinions. I'm super excited! purple!!!!!


----------



## puncturedskirt (Jun 5, 2008)

I agree that you should get some more layers. I like that shade of purple too that you used.


----------



## KatJ (Jun 5, 2008)

Looks like it turned out well. Just the thing you needed after the stress you've been through lately.


----------



## Killah Kitty (Jun 5, 2008)

Wooo that looks great! You look great with the haircut and the purple came out so good. It totally suits you.

I have blonde hair and did the underneath part of mine a bright vibrant red, vibrant as the purple you got lol, but red. I loved it. Did it twice. I want to do it again



It looked really dramatic on me too lol because I got the curly hair and it bounces every where haha.

Trixie your hair looks good too. I am a huge fan of two tone hair like that if you haven't noticed lol.


----------



## Trixie24 (Jun 5, 2008)

For future reference if you color your hair to about a level 8 or 9 that should be more then sufficient. When you lift your hair to a bright white you are making the hair more porous and damaging it in the process. If the hair is more porous it will grab the color awesome but it will also fade out faster. The reason my purple didnt last was because i lightened my hair far too much. When I was using other colors my hair was at a level 8 and the vibrance and staying power was much better. Just a heads up. I am a licensed barber/cosmetologist and I just wanted to let you know that you don't have to take your hair to a level 11 or so just to get vibrancy. However I still say that your hair came out great.

I miss my two toned hair... Now it is all black since I am on a job hunt. Think I am going to color it tomorrow. Was thinking of maybe bleaching some black out and doing a violet red color (or just violet) it isn't as extreme as other colors I have done. I probably wont since I am in the market for a job.

Two toned hair - rocks. However I don't miss doing it, it was a lengthy process since I did my hair all by myself each time.


----------



## Bec688 (Jun 5, 2008)

Wow, that IS purple! Looks great, it's good to do something fun every now and then.


----------



## love heals (Jun 5, 2008)

I like it. It looks good!


----------



## kcam125 (Jun 5, 2008)

Originally Posted by *Gboo531* /img/forum/go_quote.gif SO.-Johns out of town. second time on my bday.

-he had mention jokingly before about my dying the underside of my hair....

-I did it. its now purple. purple purple purple. PURPLE.






I have NEVER done anything like this with my hair. its has, for my entire 19 years on this planet, been two things. LONG and BLONDE. I chopped 5-6 inches off, added layers and a myriad of highlights/lowlights, and dyed my underside PURPLE.

Pictures!

ok. the first is my hair at nearly its longest....forgive the pics I have very few (we were playing dressup in the dorms...lol) it was LONG. hugely long. I was told I looked like a hippy by a woman who had BEEN one. at its TRUE longest, it was about 2 inches longer all around. CRAZY long.

2 pics of wonderful purpleness!!!

and since those pics showed it a bit dark, when in fact it is intensely purple, a picture of the true color!

I only got 2 piece/chunks in the back done...next time I'll do the WHOLE under-part purple, and get the blode part cut shorter so you see more PURPLE

I love purple. =)

also.....john has NO IDEA

yay!

Congrats! I had that shade of purple for 4 months, and I loved every minute of it! it lasted a really long time!! Now I got pink/magenta/and a lighter shade of purple.


----------



## SqueeKee (Jun 5, 2008)

Very nice



I've had puple hair quite a few times and love it


----------



## kdmakeuparts (Jun 5, 2008)

FUN! It looks great.


----------



## Adrienne (Jun 5, 2008)

That looks good




I love it. I would also suggest to add a couple more layers to it.


----------



## Johnnie (Jun 5, 2008)

I think it looks good. I don't see any reason to add more layers.


----------



## GlossyAbby (Jun 5, 2008)

that looks fun! you have really pretty hair btw


----------



## -Liz- (Jun 5, 2008)

ooh its so fun! enjoy it!


----------



## monniej (Jun 5, 2008)

that is too wild! i love it! it looks great!


----------



## aney (Jun 5, 2008)

wow that looks great!


----------



## katana (Jun 5, 2008)

Thats such a vibrant purple! I looks fantastic on you!

I agree a few more layers would be nice, but it looks hot!!

I'm glad your happy with it!


----------



## Gboo531 (Jun 6, 2008)

thanks again everyone! john gets back sunday, but I'm not holding my breath. I think he's going to love it! =D


----------



## Darla (Jun 6, 2008)

looks great! enjoy


----------



## nanzmck (Jun 6, 2008)

love it love it love it.

makes me want to buy some clip in extensions, as my hair is black and i'm too lazy to bleach and dye.


----------



## fawp (Jun 6, 2008)

Love it! It looks super cute. Yay, for change!


----------



## nanzmck (Jun 6, 2008)

trixie ~ i love your style!


----------



## Trixie24 (Jun 6, 2008)

Originally Posted by *nanzmck* /img/forum/go_quote.gif trixie ~ i love your style! LOL thanks. i didn't mean to hijack the thread I just saw her hair and got so excited because I used to have mine the same. I never see anyone around here that just does the underneath part... I like it because it can be hidden or it can be made visible. It is versatile and super cute. Her purple rocks. Mine was so blah... Still waiting on her to tell me what brand she used (wink wink) Beting she will go different colors other then purple in the future. She made a massive leap why stop now?


----------



## CellyCell (Jun 6, 2008)

That's nice. I like the purple on you... I really think you should add some red highlights at the top or something. My friend did that when she did purple hair. Looked nice.


----------



## janey8889 (Jun 7, 2008)

Purple hair is awesome!!


----------



## pretty_pink13 (Jun 12, 2008)

I really like it! I think its cute!


----------



## xJula (Jun 14, 2008)

Has anyone ever told you that you look very smilar to Julia Stiles?

Well, you do!


----------



## Lorelei_W (Jun 19, 2008)

+1


----------



## KristieTX (Jun 21, 2008)

Purple looks great on you! I want to do purple but I'm gonna do bright red on the underneath this next time instead because my job is kinda weird on unnatural colors.


----------



## Aniger86 (Jun 23, 2008)

It looks lovely, makes you look very rock chick!


----------



## beautyfullone (Jun 23, 2008)

too cute!


----------

